# harp gear



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Cant forget about us.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Are ya talkin about these....:slimer:


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL no man :work: Harmonica!


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I will post a pic of my microphone collection i have tons of 40's,50's Astatic jt30,40 mics and WWII models also 
(the brown ones)


----------

